# What gloves not to wear



## Hess (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm real new here and want to thank you all for all the great info.  

I have seen mention of wearing gloves and just wanted to bring up something.
   I was medically retired  because of problems wearing Latex gloves.   I was changing  about 200 pairs a day working a wound care unit.

Latex will soak into your skin and you will began to get sick from it.  I got to ware I went in to shock and then arrested.

Use Nitride   purple, blue ,black anything but latex 
Just and FYI  once this happens to you  Health Care becomes a real problem 

Thanks
Hess


----------



## ctubbs (Jan 6, 2011)

Too true, my wife has a terrible allergy to latex.  She has to caution all health care people when she goes to the Dr. or Dentist about it.  The Dentist can touch her face once with latex and she looks like she fell asleep in a poison ivy patch.
Charles


----------



## navycop (Jan 7, 2011)

They have the gray nitrile gloves at the hospital where I work. They are switching over to the purple ones slowly.


----------



## phillywood (Jan 7, 2011)

Hess said:


> I'm real new here and want to thank you all for all the great info.
> 
> I have seen mention of wearing gloves and just wanted to bring up something.
> I was medically retired because of problems wearing Latex gloves. I was changing about 200 pairs a day working a wound care unit.
> ...


 
Hess, I am not getting your message, you did what?


----------



## navycop (Jan 7, 2011)

phillywood said:


> Hess said:
> 
> 
> > I'm real new here and want to thank you all for all the great info.
> ...


He went into SHOCK then he went into CARDIAC ARREST..


----------



## phillywood (Jan 7, 2011)

navycop said:


> phillywood said:
> 
> 
> > Hess said:
> ...


 
Mike thanks for the clarification. Is that kind of a military way of explaining what happened?
I have always lived in TX, but never heard of that type of talking. No offense.
Oh, well learned something new today.


----------



## navycop (Jan 7, 2011)

No. It's just a medical thing. I decifered what he said. Being allergic to latex, I figured that's what happened. Hess can correct me if I am wrong. :wink:


----------



## ldb2000 (Jan 7, 2011)

What kind of gloves NOT to wear ??? ..... ANY !!!! You have to remember that we are working with a tool and supplies that can instantly catch ANY gloves and pull your hands into a situation that could cause an emergency room visit ! A lathe spinning at 2000 to 3000 RPMs is a very dangerous tool even though it seems intrinsically safe . Rubber gloves , although thin , can catch on a small splinter of wood and pull your fingers into the gap between the blank and tool rest in the blink of an eye . Even though latex gloves will rip very easily and tear away from your hands , once your finger gets trapped between the blank and the tool rest the damage is already done and can get worse . Nitrile gloves are even worse since they are much stronger and won't tear away as quickly . Once your fingers are caught between the blank and the tool rest the spinning blank will not stop spinning but will continue to pull your fingers deeper into the gap and the friction of the spinning blank will start to tear away the skin from your fingers and if the glove don't tear could even start to wrap your fingers around the blank breaking bones in the process . 
I cringe every time I hear someone say "A little pen can't hurt me" or "I've been doing this for years and have never had any problems" , POOP HAPPENS !!! Freak accidents happen everyday and NO ONE is immune . "Safety is job one" 
As long as I'm on my safety soap box I also want to remind everyone , especially you new folk about the importance of wearing a FULL face shield . I'm sure that everyone has had a catch and a piece of blank come flying off the lathe . While safety glasses will help a little when working with wood , acrylics can be a different story . When you have a catch with an acrylic blank , chances are that the blank shatter sending shrapnel flying in all directions at very high speed and that shrapnel will bounce in all directions and can very easily get up under regular safety glasses causing eye injuries . Full wrap around safety glasses are better but still leaving your face unprotected and sharp pieces of acrylic flying at high speed can penetrate skin causing unnecessary injuries . While even a full face shield can't provide total protection , chances of injuries are greatly reduced with one .
OK , I'll get off my soap box now . Play safe !!!


----------



## Hess (Jan 7, 2011)

phillywood said:


> Hess said:
> 
> 
> > I'm real new here and want to thank you all for all the great info.
> ...



Sorry had a stroke in 2000 and have a bit of a problem putting thought to word

I became so allergic that when they did what is called a patch test  I ended up doing into sock and them into resp arrest  where I stopped breathing.  it all happened in ER which was lucky I guess.

The problem is Latex is everywhere, once you become allergic to it getting in and out of the car with the rubber around the door can set you off,  more so when the rubber is new and still has the powder on it .

socks, and most underwear, most shoes,  the rubber stoppers that medicine comes in (IV pr IM) is latex so when they draw up the medication to help you get a bit more latex.

Hospitals are changing over but the hospitals are so full of the latex proteins in the air and on the wall will it sort of like cleaning up sorry can spell the name the white crap they put on all heating stuff years ago.

Law Enforcement, and EMTs are at risk but so are we the pubic as many places to eat use Latex to make our meals.  You handle my food like that I will not walk out.
I carry inject able medication with me at all times

Sorry to go on its just most folks dont know the risks  HR sell latex and I see wood worker picking up box after box
Well You get it
Hess


----------



## Hess (Jan 7, 2011)

ldb2000 said:


> What kind of gloves NOT to wear ??? ..... ANY !!!! You have to remember that we are working with a tool and supplies that can instantly catch ANY gloves and pull your hands into a situation that could cause an emergency room visit ! A lathe spinning at 2000 to 3000 RPMs is a very dangerous tool even though it seems intrinsically safe . Rubber gloves , although thin , can catch on a small splinter of wood and pull your fingers into the gap between the blank and tool rest in the blink of an eye . Even though latex gloves will rip very easily and tear away from your hands , once your finger gets trapped between the blank and the tool rest the damage is already done and can get worse . Nitrile gloves are even worse since they are much stronger and won't tear away as quickly . Once your fingers are caught between the blank and the tool rest the spinning blank will not stop spinning but will continue to pull your fingers deeper into the gap and the friction of the spinning blank will start to tear away the skin from your fingers and if the glove don't tear could even start to wrap your fingers around the blank breaking bones in the process .
> I cringe every time I hear someone say "A little pen can't hurt me" or "I've been doing this for years and have never had any problems" , POOP HAPPENS !!! Freak accidents happen everyday and NO ONE is immune . "Safety is job one"
> As long as I'm on my safety soap box I also want to remind everyone , especially you new folk about the importance of wearing a FULL face shield . I'm sure that everyone has had a catch and a piece of blank come flying off the lathe . While safety glasses will help a little when working with wood , acrylics can be a different story . When you have a catch with an acrylic blank , chances are that the blank shatter sending shrapnel flying in all directions at very high speed and that shrapnel will bounce in all directions and can very easily get up under regular safety glasses causing eye injuries . Full wrap around safety glasses are better but still leaving your face unprotected and sharp pieces of acrylic flying at high speed can penetrate skin causing unnecessary injuries . While even a full face shield can't provide total protection , chances of injuries are greatly reduced with one .
> OK , I'll get off my soap box now . Play safe !!!



You are very correct.  I dont even keep my ring on  I see folks using gloves when doing glue ups  or when staining bigger projects.  Heck it makes me caca my pants even when a paper towel get hung up.

As for some of my wording it has to do with 30 year in medical where we tend to shorten very long woods or phrases   just think we use ABCs   like HIV  HEP A B C  

Thanks Navy Cop for the help  I was on the Forestall after the fire


----------



## Hess (Jan 7, 2011)

navycop said:


> They have the gray nitrile gloves at the hospital where I work. They are switching over to the purple ones slowly.



The key is Nitrile  any one.   Powder  gloves will always allow some of the stuff to enter faster than non powdered


----------



## Curly (Jan 7, 2011)

While people can become sensitized (allergic) to Latex gloves it must also be understood that each glove type has a purpose for being. Latex protects you from Acetone and Nitrile protects you from Stoddard Solvent ( Varsol) for example. So using Latex gloves to change your oil and using Nitrile gloves to wash pen tubes or clean Cocobolo before finishing with Acetone will have them dissolve while you wear them and do you little good.

Making uninformed substitutions may expose you to other hazards that can be dangerous to your health too. Here is a selection chart to help with picking the right gloves. Look at the ingredients on the labels or MSDS info to get an idea of what gloves to look for.

http://www.ansellpro.com/download/Ansell_7thEditionChemicalResistanceGuide.pdf

Heed the warnings about Latex, but don't buy "something" else thinking they protect the same.

Aren't most condoms made of latex?  Ouch!  Ouch!  

Pete


----------



## leestoresund (Jan 7, 2011)

As the sergeant said on Hill Street Blues: "Let's be careful out there"
Pun intended.

The first clarification was partially required because the word "ware" was used incorrectly instead of "where".

The post immediately above has the typo "foe" instead of "for". Each caused confusion because they were not so far wrong as to be obvious errors.

And thanks for the info on the type of glove. I use nitrile just because of the latex effect but now I understand why the fingers melt off when using CA.

Lee


----------



## Sylvanite (Jan 7, 2011)

Hess said:


> ...sort of like cleaning up sorry can spell the name the white crap they put on all heating stuff years ago.


Asbestos?


----------



## Sylvanite (Jan 7, 2011)

Curly said:


> Latex protects you from Acetone and Nitrile protects you from Stoddard Solvent ( Varsol) for example. So using Latex gloves to change your oil and using Nitrile gloves to wash pen tubes or clean Cocobolo before finishing with Acetone will have them dissolve while you wear them and do you little good.



Well said.  Before powdercoating rifle cartridges, I give them an acetone wash to remove any oils.  I normally wear 2-ply latex/nitrile gloves at this stage, but I tried a box of black nitrile gloves once.  Almost immediatley upon exposure to acetone, the nitrile deformed, and the gloves broke within 10 minutes.  The 2-ply gloves hold up all day.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Sylvanite (Jan 7, 2011)

ldb2000 said:


> Rubber gloves , although thin , can catch on a small splinter of wood and pull your fingers into the gap between the blank and tool rest in the blink of an eye .... Once your fingers are caught between the blank and the tool rest the spinning blank will not stop spinning but will continue to pull your fingers deeper into the gap and ... could even start to wrap your fingers around the blank breaking bones in the process .


Very graphic.  That is why I remove the tool rest before doing something where I will be touching a spinning blank (such as sanding or applying a finish).

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Hess (Jan 7, 2011)

Sylvanite said:


> Hess said:
> 
> 
> > ...sort of like cleaning up sorry can spell the name the white crap they put on all heating stuff years ago.
> ...



Yes thank you


----------



## leestoresund (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm with Eric.
Once the skew is gone the tool rest is out of the way.

Lee


----------



## Hess (Jan 7, 2011)

thanks for the site for what goes with what.  Being medical I tend to see Latex used for Blood/Body/fluids

As an auto painter 100 year ago they never even educated you on the use of gloves just told you the solvents would take 10 years off your life.

as for Type-os  I look at it like this Turning tends to have a few or more older ones like me who health wise have been though the ringer.

  I know there are folks out here that get upset with type and may feel the person is a flake.  Not so in most cases.  all of us have life points to offer.  Some will not add to this in case the ones that get upset with there current communication skills are reduced cry out

I do want to thank you for all the fine input .  I was just trying to put somthing out there that I wish I had known before it was too late

Thanks all

Hess


----------



## Grim Spirit (Jan 7, 2011)

With a background in Chemistry, I’ve had to use all types of gloves, the most coomonly using being latex and nitrile.

In some instances Nitrile is preferred as latex is more susceptible to organic solvents, and in some instances can lead to false readings of traces of Carbon Disulfide (CS2) and/or Methyl ethyl ketone (MEK) in some lab tests.

At the same time, sometimes latex is preferred as Nitrile can cause false traces of calcium stearate and nitrates in chromatography results.  Also, nitrile gloves are not as tear-resistant as latex, and are more expensive.

The basic lesson:  know the problems and capabilities of your glove and how they will effect, and react with, whatever you’re working on.

And never, EVER, use powdered gloves unless you wash the exterior first (I don’t even buy the powdered type).

My personal preference?  I prefer latex, as I currently have no allergy problems and prefer to wear a smaller glove for a tighter fit and latex is just more elastic and resilient.  But, I keep nitrile handy for when I'm working with organic solvents (Acetone, Naptha, Turpentine, etc).

FYI.


----------



## Mack C. (Jan 7, 2011)

I have been using powder free Vinyl Examination Gloves from LV while applying CA. http://www.leevalley.com/en/garden/page.aspx?p=31203&cat=2,42407,33246
Would someone mind commenting on my use of this type of glove.


----------



## Padre (Jan 7, 2011)

ldb2000 said:


> What kind of gloves NOT to wear ??? ..... ANY !!!! You have to remember that we are working with a tool and supplies that can instantly catch ANY gloves and pull your hands into a situation that could cause an emergency room visit ! A lathe spinning at 2000 to 3000 RPMs is a very dangerous tool even though it seems intrinsically safe . Rubber gloves , although thin , can catch on a small splinter of wood and pull your fingers into the gap between the blank and tool rest in the blink of an eye . Even though latex gloves will rip very easily and tear away from your hands , once your finger gets trapped between the blank and the tool rest the damage is already done and can get worse . Nitrile gloves are even worse since they are much stronger and won't tear away as quickly . Once your fingers are caught between the blank and the tool rest the spinning blank will not stop spinning but will continue to pull your fingers deeper into the gap and the friction of the spinning blank will start to tear away the skin from your fingers and if the glove don't tear could even start to wrap your fingers around the blank breaking bones in the process .
> I cringe every time I hear someone say "A little pen can't hurt me" or "I've been doing this for years and have never had any problems" , POOP HAPPENS !!! Freak accidents happen everyday and NO ONE is immune . "Safety is job one"
> As long as I'm on my safety soap box I also want to remind everyone , especially you new folk about the importance of wearing a FULL face shield . I'm sure that everyone has had a catch and a piece of blank come flying off the lathe . While safety glasses will help a little when working with wood , acrylics can be a different story . When you have a catch with an acrylic blank , chances are that the blank shatter sending shrapnel flying in all directions at very high speed and that shrapnel will bounce in all directions and can very easily get up under regular safety glasses causing eye injuries . Full wrap around safety glasses are better but still leaving your face unprotected and sharp pieces of acrylic flying at high speed can penetrate skin causing unnecessary injuries . While even a full face shield can't provide total protection , chances of injuries are greatly reduced with one .
> OK , I'll get off my soap box now . Play safe !!!



I agree when using power equipment, but when gluing in tubes, or pouring casts, or using CA or using other chemical fluids/compounds, I ALWAYS use nitrile gloves.


----------



## Dudley Young (Jan 7, 2011)

ldb2000 said:


> What kind of gloves NOT to wear ??? ..... ANY !!!! You have to remember that we are working with a tool and supplies that can instantly catch ANY gloves and pull your hands into a situation that could cause an emergency room visit ! A lathe spinning at 2000 to 3000 RPMs is a very dangerous tool even though it seems intrinsically safe . Rubber gloves , although thin , can catch on a small splinter of wood and pull your fingers into the gap between the blank and tool rest in the blink of an eye . Even though latex gloves will rip very easily and tear away from your hands , once your finger gets trapped between the blank and the tool rest the damage is already done and can get worse . Nitrile gloves are even worse since they are much stronger and won't tear away as quickly . Once your fingers are caught between the blank and the tool rest the spinning blank will not stop spinning but will continue to pull your fingers deeper into the gap and the friction of the spinning blank will start to tear away the skin from your fingers and if the glove don't tear could even start to wrap your fingers around the blank breaking bones in the process .
> I cringe every time I hear someone say "A little pen can't hurt me" or "I've been doing this for years and have never had any problems" , POOP HAPPENS !!! Freak accidents happen everyday and NO ONE is immune . "Safety is job one"
> As long as I'm on my safety soap box I also want to remind everyone , especially you new folk about the importance of wearing a FULL face shield . I'm sure that everyone has had a catch and a piece of blank come flying off the lathe . While safety glasses will help a little when working with wood , acrylics can be a different story . When you have a catch with an acrylic blank , chances are that the blank shatter sending shrapnel flying in all directions at very high speed and that shrapnel will bounce in all directions and can very easily get up under regular safety glasses causing eye injuries . Full wrap around safety glasses are better but still leaving your face unprotected and sharp pieces of acrylic flying at high speed can penetrate skin causing unnecessary injuries . While even a full face shield can't provide total protection , chances of injuries are greatly reduced with one .
> OK , I'll get off my soap box now . Play safe !!!


I agree. I don't ware gloves. If I get CA on my fingers I use debonder to take it off. End of story.


----------



## Padre (Jan 7, 2011)

Dudley Young said:


> ldb2000 said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of gloves NOT to wear ??? ..... ANY !!!! You have to remember that we are working with a tool and supplies that can instantly catch ANY gloves and pull your hands into a situation that could cause an emergency room visit ! A lathe spinning at 2000 to 3000 RPMs is a very dangerous tool even though it seems intrinsically safe . Rubber gloves , although thin , can catch on a small splinter of wood and pull your fingers into the gap between the blank and tool rest in the blink of an eye . Even though latex gloves will rip very easily and tear away from your hands , once your finger gets trapped between the blank and the tool rest the damage is already done and can get worse . Nitrile gloves are even worse since they are much stronger and won't tear away as quickly . Once your fingers are caught between the blank and the tool rest the spinning blank will not stop spinning but will continue to pull your fingers deeper into the gap and the friction of the spinning blank will start to tear away the skin from your fingers and if the glove don't tear could even start to wrap your fingers around the blank breaking bones in the process .
> ...



And I would rather wear nitrile gloves than pour poisonous liquid all over my hands.


----------



## monophoto (Jan 7, 2011)

There is another consideration that affects the choice - what exactly is it that you are doing.

My other hobby is photography, and my experience is that latex gloves are better in providing a tactile sensation that nitrile.  For that reason, I prefer latex when developing sheet film in trays.  On the other hand, unlike latex, nitrile gloves can be put on and taken off repeatedly and are great for Pt/Pd printing and when working in the wood shop.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 7, 2011)

ldb2000 said:


> What kind of gloves NOT to wear ??? ..... ANY !!!! You have to remember that we are working with a tool and supplies that can instantly catch ANY gloves and pull your hands into a situation that could cause an emergency room visit ! A lathe spinning at 2000 to 3000 RPMs is a very dangerous tool even though it seems intrinsically safe . Rubber gloves , although thin , can catch on a small splinter of wood and pull your fingers into the gap between the blank and tool rest in the blink of an eye . Even though latex gloves will rip very easily and tear away from your hands , once your finger gets trapped between the blank and the tool rest the damage is already done and can get worse . Nitrile gloves are even worse since they are much stronger and won't tear away as quickly . Once your fingers are caught between the blank and the tool rest the spinning blank will not stop spinning but will continue to pull your fingers deeper into the gap and the friction of the spinning blank will start to tear away the skin from your fingers and if the glove don't tear could even start to wrap your fingers around the blank breaking bones in the process .
> I cringe every time I hear someone say "A little pen can't hurt me" or "I've been doing this for years and have never had any problems" , POOP HAPPENS !!! Freak accidents happen everyday and NO ONE is immune . "Safety is job one"
> As long as I'm on my safety soap box I also want to remind everyone , especially you new folk about the importance of wearing a FULL face shield . I'm sure that everyone has had a catch and a piece of blank come flying off the lathe . While safety glasses will help a little when working with wood , acrylics can be a different story . When you have a catch with an acrylic blank , chances are that the blank shatter sending shrapnel flying in all directions at very high speed and that shrapnel will bounce in all directions and can very easily get up under regular safety glasses causing eye injuries . Full wrap around safety glasses are better but still leaving your face unprotected and sharp pieces of acrylic flying at high speed can penetrate skin causing unnecessary injuries . While even a full face shield can't provide total protection , chances of injuries are greatly reduced with one .
> OK , I'll get off my soap box now . Play safe !!!



I'm going to disagree with you slightly here... I do wear a glove on my left hand when I'm turning... I turn more bowls, and pepper mills than pens now and when hogging wood off a bowl blank or pepper mill blank, the constant abrasion from the wood hitting the side of my hand gets quite painful after a while... there are a number of very prominent and professional turners that follow this rule.  My glove is a relatively tight fitting leather glove with the tips cut out of the fingers so I have better control of the tools, but without them, I can't turn for very long.:frown:

And as has been said, if I remove the tool, then I also remove the tool rest before any sanding or other activity where the hand could get caught... 

I do use a nitrile glove for finish work and most of the time for CA work, but not always... a little caution and care usually will keep most of the CA off my fingers.  I use a lot of wipe on poly and always use gloves for that.

I will concur 100% with the face shield.... I got a little careless with mine one day last summer... I sported a black eye for about a month when a bowl jumped out of a Longworth chuck at 450 rpms and smacked me just below the left eye... I'm not sure what what I didn't chip the cheek bone.. after 6-8 months, I still have a little tenderness where the bowl hit me.
Since that date, the routine is, make sure everything is tight, all turnings are secure in their chucks, put on the face shield, stand to one side of the lathe, turn on the lathe and make sure it's running true, then step over into work position... without fail.   Take my word for it, Mike Tyson probably couldn't have hit me any harder that that 12" bowl did.


----------



## Hess (Jan 7, 2011)

Mack C. in Brooklin (Whitby) ON said:


> I have been using powder free Vinyl Examination Gloves from LV while applying CA. http://www.leevalley.com/en/garden/page.aspx?p=31203&cat=2,42407,33246
> Would someone mind commenting on my use of this type of glove.



Those are fine used a lot in food prep


----------



## Hess (Jan 7, 2011)

monophoto said:


> There is another consideration that affects the choice - what exactly is it that you are doing.
> 
> My other hobby is photography, and my experience is that latex gloves are better in providing a tactile sensation that nitrile.  For that reason, I prefer latex when developing sheet film in trays.  On the other hand, unlike latex, nitrile gloves can be put on and taken off repeatedly and are great for Pt/Pd printing and when working in the wood shop.



Lou your feelings about the tactile feel is they very reason Latex was so hard to get out of the hospitals.  Nurse's  felt they could "feel"  the vein  better.  Fact is when we changed we soon were able to "feel" them with Nitrile.

Many of us are creatures of habit  I know medical fought tooth and nail to keep them.  Now you pull them out in a medical setting and you get folks making a cross as if to ward off Vampires.lol


----------



## LeeR (Jan 7, 2011)

Dudley Young said:


> I agree. I don't ware gloves. If I get CA on my fingers I use debonder to take it off. End of story.


 
Make sure your debonder is close by. I know someone who CA'd their hand to a workbench when super thin CA leaked out of a wood joint without notice. He could not reach the debonder, and had to wait until his wife got home....

CA is used in surgery, so it is safe to touch, although an annoyance to have remants of it lingering on your hands. Epoxies are dangerous long term when absorbed, so I hope nobody is handling epoxies bare handed, and then just wiping your hands off, or cleaning up with lacquer thinner. I also knew of someone that got deathly sick from exposures to epoxies, and is no longer running his own custom fiberglassing business.


----------



## phillywood (Jan 7, 2011)

Hess, I didn't mean any disrespect, and i am sorry that you had stroke and it affected your ability to express your self. On the other hands, we do have soem folks here that talk totally different and you have to keep assuming until you get what they are saying. I understand disability since I have one and didn't mean to make you feel bad. i just was not sure if I was understanding you correctly.
On the account of use of gloves I am with you and I have seen first hand someone who had allergy to latex, and she went into resp. attack when she got touched by it. it' just like having allergy to peanut, there is a kid here that his case was in the news that they have someone with him 24 hr /day to make sure that his playmates won't accidentally bring anything that is contaminated by peanut close to him.  


Butch, I think Hess did not say that he was wearing gloves around the lathe, and I agree with you about gloves and spinning tools. '
heck few years back I didn't even have that on and I just wrapped a towel around the paint mixer to clean which was still in a chuck of the Dewalt professional hammer drill and the trigger accidentally started and wrapped the towel around my left pinky and yanked the darn thing. I had trouble with my left hand for good two or three years and it was internal bruising that took that long before it healed, of course aging didn't help it either too.


----------



## Chthulhu (Jan 8, 2011)

I need to add something to LDB's comments. 

I once watched a co-worker lose a finger when his blue latex glove was grabbed by a rotating, *smooth* metal part he was polishing at maybe 800 RPM. The part was less than an inch in diamater, the gloves were snug, but there was enough friction between the polished surface of the part and the glove to wrap one finger of the glove around the part, and enough torque for it to take the first two joints of his right index finger with it before it tore off the body of the glove.

Note that there was no tool rest or other pinch point involved, just a rotating piece of metal and a gloved hand.

Folks, it may be a one-in-a-million occurrence, but it only *needs* to happen once, and it happens much too quickly to get away from.

Gloves of *any* kind have no business around rotating things, period.


----------



## Polarys425 (Jan 8, 2011)

Chthulhu said:


> I need to add something to LDB's comments.
> 
> I once watched a co-worker lose a finger when his blue latex glove was grabbed by a rotating, *smooth* metal part he was polishing at maybe 800 RPM. The part was less than an inch in diamater, the gloves were snug, but there was enough friction between the polished surface of the part and the glove to wrap one finger of the glove around the part, and enough torque for it to take the first two joints of his right index finger with it before it tore off the body of the glove.
> 
> ...


 
To expand on that a little....

Keep this in mind too when using disk sanders, bell sanders, grinders, etc. That glove gets sucked in and your sanding/grinding off fingers in a hurry.


----------

